# Help with Teresa Smith 'Treasure' Goldens



## 'Tag' you're it! (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi, anyone have experience or a puppy from Teresa Smith, of Treasure Icons from from Dayton Ohio?

I am considering one of her puppies and this is such a huge decision:uhoh:

As a breeder she is really concerned for the welfare of her pups and the parents look to be wonderful!

Dam: Pedigree: Am CH Goodtime's Treasure Never Fourgotten
Sire: Pedigree: CH. Shyan's Let Freedom Ring

Sires Website: http://www.shyangoldens.com/ Sire is in Oregon

Any help would be great. I haven't been looking at breeders for 13 years and there's so much to consider!


----------



## JeffP (Jun 30, 2011)

I would definitely inquire about Lincoln's eye and heart clearances, as they aren't on OFA or CERF:

Orthopedic Foundation for Animals

CERF Registry/Breeder Options Lookup

Good luck with your search


----------



## 'Tag' you're it! (Jul 27, 2012)

Okay, I will, thanks!!! Terri


----------



## Mom28kds (Mar 8, 2013)

'Tag' you're it! said:


> Hi, anyone have experience or a puppy from Teresa Smith, of Treasure Icons from from Dayton Ohio?
> 
> I am considering one of her puppies and this is such a huge decision:uhoh:
> 
> ...


Can I have her info? I live near Dayton and am checking out breeders myself.


----------



## 'Tag' you're it! (Jul 27, 2012)

[email protected] 
She has the heart clearances and I just inquired about the eyes and more info on the parents and other litters.


----------



## Mom28kds (Mar 8, 2013)

The address you sent gave me a warning saying it was a possible phishing website. Have you been in contact with them? Have you found it safe?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 'Tag' you're it! (Jul 27, 2012)

Yes, by phone and email. The email address is her business web address.


----------



## goldenlove7 (May 1, 2017)

Did you end up getting a puppy from Teresa? I am highly considering one of hers now and am on the fence.


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

My Pippin is from Teresa. We had a very positive experience and she has been a responsive resource before and after our purchase.

I found that all of the clearances were in order.

The sire of this litter is Pippin's uncle.


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

This is an old thread that predates my purchase of my dog, Pippin. Pippin is now 17 months old. I think everyone has a tendency to think their breeder was the best if it was a positive experience, and mine was.

I wanted to jot a couple of things onto this thread in case people find it when searching Teresa Smith or Treasure Icon Goldens.

First, Smith is a common last name. Several Teresa Smiths pop up on a google search that are not the one mentioned in this thread. This Teresa has been involved in showing and breeding golden retrievers for many years. She is a member of the GRCA and is a reputable breeder following the code of ethics outlined there. She does not operate a flashy website or Facebook page. In my experience, she responds quickly to email and phone calls. She has been most helpful before, during, and after the purchase of a puppy and has provided me with advice and information along the way. 

Second, there is another breeder in Ohio that uses the name Treasure Goldens. They are not at all related programs. I do not know the owners of the second program, but I can see that they breed English Cream golden retrievers that sell for $2900, require the use of NuVet in their contract/guarantee, market based on color, and do not show or compete in AKC events. They do operate a website and Facebook page. The kennel name Treasure does not belong to them through the AKC. They claim to have all 4 health tests on their dogs, but no registration names, numbers or OFA clearances are posted. It appears that they breed on preliminary reports and that at least some of their dogs are first generation imports that are being bred based on health reports from their nation of origin. They may be nice people and they may have lovely dogs, I don't have any personal experience with them but see a few red flags that at least would cause me to proceed with great caution. There is at least one thread here about this program where these ideas are discussed in greater detail. Just know that this Treasure Goldens is NOT Teresa Smith.

I do give a hearty endorsement of Teresa Smith of Treasure Icons Golden Retrievers of Dayton, Ohio. I found Teresa through the breeder referral of the Louisville Golden Retriever Club. The referral chair gave a very good report of Teresa Smith. My Pippin is everything I could hope a golden would be. He is a beaut, has a flowing coat, rarely barks, is a quick learner, is playful and gentle, has huge energy and ball drive outside, is a calm velcro dog inside, is up for any new thing: hiking, boating, walking, obedience, etc. and has stolen my heart. I have record of 5+ generations of health clearances. Though there are multiple AKC titles on both sided of his pedigree, his purchase price in 2017 was less than $2000. I have had many dogs over the course of life, but did not know I could fall for a pup like this; I wish I had gotten a golden retriever much sooner. I may or may not have more photos of him on my phone than my 3 human children.

If you want to see pictures of one of Teresa's dogs, you can find Pippin's puppy year here: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-puppy-up-1-year/407961-mid-life-crisis.html and more recent photos here: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ion/441481-pippin-my-mid-life-crisis-dog.html

If you want to contact Teresa about her program or her puppies: [email protected] 

Thanks, and good luck on your search. I hope you find as much joy along the way as I have.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

" but did not know I could fall for a pup like this; I wish I had gotten a golden retriever much sooner. " 
I love this sentiment!
And I am so glad you have him.


----------



## rggoodie (Apr 15, 2018)

Do you have a Phone # for Teresa Smith. We are interested in one of the older pups she has


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

Begin a conversation with her at [email protected]


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Never heard of her and her goldens. I live very close to Dayton. I don’t know anything about her, good or bad.


----------

